# Happy New Year from the Netherlands!



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Let us all gather round and cheer,
With a drink of wine or an ice cold beer

Perhaps you're like me and don't drink the swill,
Or your like my grandparents who live on pills.

Maybe this world seems harsh at times,
Or its just that most of us just like to whine.

I'd say that this is a great place to be,
It all depends on how we can see.

True we've had bad things in the past,
But we know in our hearts that these will not last.

If we try our best to be simple and pure,
There's nothing our hopes and dreams cannot cure.

So, I don't know the value this is worth,
But lets all try to be happy and heal Mother Earth! *










*2009 takes another 6 hours and 45 minutes in the Netherlands.*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy new year


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Gelukkig Nieuwjaar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Great sentiment! Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WE HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE THAT WILL LAST THE WHOLE YEAR THROUGH!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hapy New Year!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy New Year !


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy New Year Everybody!

Joyce & Milo


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy 2009 forum folks!!
Glad I found you all!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------

